# 1890’s Cigar boxes?



## Timelypicken (Nov 8, 2020)

I can’t figure the age of these boxes but I was guessing 1890’s or early 1900’s. Any history would be nice. Though someone here might know something. If NOT aloud then delete post.


----------



## embe (Nov 9, 2020)

No expert but I've heard the the "tax stamp" will probably give you the biggest clues


----------



## bottle-bud (Nov 9, 2020)

I can't say its from 1901, but I found an old ad from 1901. The newest ad I saw was from 1921. So may date between 1901 - 1921


----------



## Francis B (Nov 11, 2020)

I am still looking for a quart milk bottle from Bunnell, Florida...can anyone please help???


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 11, 2020)

Francis B said:


> I am still looking for a quart milk bottle from Bunnell, Florida...can anyone please help???


You should make a post specifically for the milk.


----------

